# Baby Judge



## AielloMorgan (Feb 7, 2016)

Recently I've have bought my second 2nd German Shepherd but the new puppy I have doesn't have any papers. He looks a lot diffrent form my previous male but I am reaching out to get some opinions. I'm just not sure. He's the boy on the left. Do Shepherd's have white on there chest?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks purebred to me.Lots of Gsds have white on their chests and bellies.Cute pup!


----------

